# Smoking with peat?????



## lylecox (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone used plain ol spaghnum peat moss to smoke meat or cheese?


----------



## meateater (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll bite, how did you come up with that idea?


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea unless you are talking about something way different than what I am thinking about then I would say no way to that idea.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 1, 2010)

peat moss??????


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF! Please stop on the "Roll Call" board to introduce yourself when you get a chance.

Haven't done it yet but have brewed beer using Peat smoked grains. The grain used in good Scotch Whiskey is smoked with Peat.

Several places O/L sell peat sods & chips for BBQ. Sneaky Pete's, FoodIreland, eIrish & Irish Smoke all carry them.

A little peat history:


                        Men have been cutting (digging) peat from the boglands of  ireland                for more than 2000 years....it is cut with a very special  spade                and goes through a lot of different stages before it can  be used                as a fuel....it's cut, then spread, and then it is  "footed",                this means that it is stood on end, and then it is "about  footed"                (turned around), it is then stacked when dry, then it is  "dregged"                (carried out of the wet bog) and taken home where it is  "stacked"                and "thatched" meaning piled and covered against the  weather.
              Nowadays the system is automated with large tractors and  machinery,                however the purists will not burn it!...it must be hand  cut and                "won"....& true enough the hand cut turf is the most                sought after and we at magicalpeat use the best...the  following                little verse is from irish folklore.
             The bog lands are areas that consist of thousands of  years of layers of leaves, herbs, and roots, which have turned into peat  (also known as turf). They go back as far as the ice age. The turf peat  is 100% organic, totally non toxic, and gives BBQ foods its own  delicious smell and flavor. 

*To Cook your Meat with Magical Peat for open barbequing... * USE  MAGICAL PEAT CHIPS with charcoal.

Put enough charcoal in the bottom of grill to get a good hot glow, a  single layer is all that is needed, all depending on cooking time. 

After coals are red hot, place 1-3 Magical peat chips on top. 

 To get full peat flavor effect it is best to cook with the lid  closed. 

 Chips should be burning in 15-20 minutes, add more as needed.

*To Smoke your Meat with with Magical Peat *do the same as above  but soak a good amount of chips in water for 4-5 hours before preparing  your charcoal. A Weber type kettle cooker is recommended. *

Now enjoy your Meat with Magical Peat!

NOTE:* Magical Peat can be used in Gas grills for smoking by  simply laying on the moon rocks or wrap in foil and punch small holes in  it. *

Recipe:
* *Smoked Turkey Breast*   8lb turkey breast SMOKE TIME 6hrs. 

Carbon Dioxide gives flavor and smoke rings. LESS SMOKE & MORE  FLAVOR! EYE FRIENDLY too [no tears]

Rub the breast with pure olive oil and salt and pepper and seasoning of  choice. Get charcoal to one side of the cooker or smoker.  

When orange glow is on the coals, place the two peat chips on top of the  coals. In the meantime place foil on the non direct heat side. Place  the breast on that side, cover. 

After 2-3 hrs add more charcoal and 1 more chip on top cover and let  smoke for 2 -3 hrs. 

Experience the beautiful brown tasty breast.. notice the photo of turkey  cooked on a common kettle cooker.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 2, 2010)

Many old european smokin recipes call fer the product ta be smoked fer upta 3 weeks over a peat smoke.


----------

